# Meditation and test cutting



## wushuguy (Nov 3, 2012)

Just posting vids up, we're still recovering after hurricane sandy. no electricity or work yet, so spending most of my time at coffee shop which happens to have power and electricity.

and here's a clip of the day after the hurricane in my area. more devastation, but that time my battery ran out before I got to some really bad areas.


----------

